# 870 express pump question



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

My 870 express pump 12 gauge is about 2-3 years old. In the last year or so I notice when I pump to put in the second shell(missed the bird or another bird gets up) it seems like it won't pump. Like it is stuck. I eventually get it to pump but it just seems like it sticks or something? Anyone ever heard/had this problem? Just a cleaning somewhere?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I, too have noticed that. It's not so much when I'm hunting, but when I'm out shooting clays. I got mine new a few years ago and keep it clean, but have noticed it sticking.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, I have had this problem. If you cycle the gun, when the shell comes out of the magazine it is catching on a metal tab, for lack of better terminology, that is part of the trigger mechanism if you are having the same problem I did. If you take the whole trigger out, you will see it, just have to bend it out ever so slightly and it will not bother you again.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

So it is the shell ejecting causing the problem and not the actual pump action? I have gave it a good cleaning but still does it. I may try and look for that tab you are talking about.......just give it a slight bend?

I just took my trigger apart and I think I know the tab you are talking about...is it the one that sticks up by the piece that closes the shell chamber? I hope that makes sense.......


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Exactly, thats it, should be on the left side, holding it upright as if it were in the gun. I don't know if its wear or just slightly bends over time. You just have to tweek it a very little amount to make it not catch the shell.

That or I would imagine if you have a dremel, you smooth the edge out on the tab so it would not catch there also.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've had the same problem but I think it's mostly my fault in my case. I get too excited sometimes and don't pump hard enough. That's when I get into trouble. That's just the case with me.


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

My brother has one that has only been shot like 10 -20 times maybe and his hangs when you go to eject the case aswell. Or it did the other day anyway. We figured he left the case in the chamber to long and it expanded causing the case to hang but maybe not ehh? I'll have to see if I can find this tab. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have had one for 15 years and have NEVER had a problem with it. My gun has never jammed and I only clean it after the season. I havn't shot it much the past 3-4 seasons.........because I bought an automatic, but I take with on every trip as a reserve and probably hunt with it 5 days a season still (for fun).

I will own that gun until I die because of its reliability. When I have children, I hope to pass it on to my son! :beer:


----------



## dogbear (Jan 6, 2006)

Can't fiind this tab.Don't know how to put a picture on a computer yet.Can someone out there point this tab out in a picture for me?Thank you


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

The only time i get a stoppage is when I dont cycle the gun hard enough.Also when it's empty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Take the trigger assembly out, it the tab, on the left side that sticks up at an angle about 1/4 to 1/2 inch where the tounge of the action is.


----------



## dogbear (Jan 6, 2006)

Think I found it.Thanks for your patience.One more question,do I grab it by the top of the tab or the base?This trigger plate assembly is about $90.00 from remington which is about half the price of the gun.Don't want to break it.Thanks SouthDakota Bearfan


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Very gently from the top of the tap, you wont even notice that you have moved it except that the trigger assebly will be tighter when you put it back in. So, as said above, very gently, easier to take it out and do it again than replace it. Should cycle fine then.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey I would get a Semi auto and You won't have those issues


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Go to www.refugeforums.com and look up the rem 870.
your problem is the ejector and its housing on page 14-15..if that is bent out of shape you will have that problem..I had mine replaced for $20 plus labour=$50..or check the right and left shell stops to see if they are bent and staked in alignment...I have field stripped the 870 many times. I hpoe this works for you :2cents:


----------

